
High rate of extrapair paternity in a human population - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/8/eaay6195
======
fxtentacle
What an unwieldy title.

But fascinating to see how much non-marital pregnancy varies depending on
culture.

In Western culture, for example old UK traditions, there was a much stronger
focus on inheritance, so extramarital kids were branded Bastard or Whoreson.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_(law_of_England_and_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_\(law_of_England_and_Wales\))

It appears that in cultures without the need to insure blood lineage for
political reasons, people were much more tolerant towards those kids.

